# gprof et profilage



## hopkins (27 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite profiler mon appli développée en C. Du coup je me suis penché sur la commande gprof. 
J'ai recompilé mes sources avec l'option -pg 
Puis j'ai lancé l'exécution de mon programme que je termine proprement (pas par un Ctrl-C) 
Et là à mon grand dam, je n'apercois aucun fichier gmon.out susceptible d'être exploité par grpof... 
Je vois pas quoi faire de plus. Gprof fonctionne-t-il chez vous ? Qu'ai je oublié de faire ?
Merci à vous
Thomas


----------



## bompi (28 Janvier 2006)

(on oublie mes erreurs  )


----------



## bompi (28 Janvier 2006)

Finalement j'ai essayé sur une petite appli et ça a marché : le fichier 'gmon.out' s'est bien créé dans le répertoire d'exécution.
Es-tu sûr d'avoir ajouté '-pg' y compris à l'édition des liens (_link_) ?


----------



## hopkins (28 Janvier 2006)

merci bumpi
en effet j'avais pas précisé l'option pg pour le lieu (je l'avais pas lu dans la doc)  
du coup ca marche
enfin pas vraiment parce que j'obtiens bien le nombre d'appels à mes fonctions
en revanche les temps d'exécution (ce qui m'intéresse pour détecter le goulot d'étranglement) sont tous égaux à 0
est ce parce que l'échantillonage opéré par gprof s'appuie sur des périodes trop grandes vis à vis du temps d'exécution de mes fonctions ? ca m'étonne quand même parce que mon programme appelle une fonction, elle même constitutée de sous fonction , qui dure bien une dizaine de secondes ... ?  
la maîtrise des outils GNU/Linux est passionnante mais réclame du temps... :rateau:


----------



## hopkins (28 Janvier 2006)

petite précision, j'ai essayé de sommer avec l'option -s plusieurs réalisations dans un fichier gmont.sum, sans succés
les temps demeurent égaux à 0


----------

